# Los verbos defectivos del español



## pollohispanizado

Hola, banda.

Esta duda sobre los verbos defectivos --los cuyas formas usadas, según el DLE (mediante dirae.es), son sólo aquellas "cuya desinencia empieza por _-i_"-- la he traído desde hace mucho.

Yo en principio podría casi entender que un verbo no se usara en el presente, por ejemplo. Pero lo que me confunde tanto de estos verbos es que la RAE acoge el uso de ellos en la primera persona plural y (para mí aun más extraño) la segunda persona singular pero sólo donde se vosea.

Se me hace obvio que la defectuosidad no tiene mucho que ver con el tiempo del verbo. Pero me induce a preguntar ¿por qué no sería valido que se usasen con todas las personas? ¿Tan horrendo sería que estos verbos se usaran con desinencias que no empezasen en _-i_?

Ahora, de _abolir_ y _desvaír_, por ejemplo, se dice más bien que las desinencias en -i son las más usadas. Presumo que eso se debe a que la gente decidió hablando que no eran defectivos.

Yo más que nada ando buscando una discusión sobre este tema ya que no sé si haya una respuesta única (aunque me remito a los conocimientos de ustedes).

Doyles las gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rocko!

pollohispanizado said:


> Hola, *banda*.
> *Doyles *las gracias de antemano.


Tú siempre tan polos-opuestos-hablante, al igual que divertido y elegante, mi estimado pollohispanizado.
Yo no sé nada de este tema, pero si me lo permites aprovecho para enredar más las cosas hasta donde se pueda, pues aunque no sea mole de olla le podemos entrar.
Dijiste:


> ¿por qué no sería valido que se usasen con todas las personas? ¿Tan horrendo sería que estos verbos se usaran con desinencias que no empezasen en _-i_?


Pues tal vez sí sonaría "horrendo" en esta generación, pero para la siguiente ya la gente se habría acostumbrado, creo.
Igual y tal vez lo que les pasa a estos verbos y que no les permite dejar de ser defectivos es su escaso uso.





_Primera gramática española razonada_. (1888). By Manuel Díaz-Rubio y Carmena.




_Compendio de la gramática castellana, de D. Andrés Bello, escrito para el uso de las escuelas de la América española_. (¿1860?)




_Compendio de Gramática Castellana según Salvá y otros autores._ (1858).

Del diccionario actual de la RAE:


----------



## Graciela J

Si el problema son las homonimias (yo blando, blanda) entonces debería ocurrir también lo mismo con muchos otros verbos, como volar (yo vuelo) o tender (él tienda, tú tiendas).


----------



## Rocko!

Graciela J said:


> Si el problema son las homonimias (yo blando, blanda) entonces debería ocurrir también lo mismo con muchos otros verbos, como volar (yo vuelo) o tender (él tienda, tú tiendas).


Buen punto, pero quizás estas otras conjugaciones existieron antes que los sustantivos.
Yo creo que es definitivamente el escaso uso el factor más importante, pero puedo estar equivocado.
Saludos.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Los verbos que encontré en DiRAE son: _garantir, descolorir, abolir, aterir, desabrir, arrecir, desvaír, colorir, embaír, compungir, manir, preterir_. Puede que haya más.

De algunos como _garantir_ (en el Cono Sur), _desvaír, abolir _y_ compungir _al averiguar en el mismo DLE, se dice que esas formas en -i son más usadas, no que sean las únicas.

El punto de los homónimos sí es muy válido, especialmente con verbos como _manir_. Pero con otros cuya raíz tiene tres sílabas, o es bastante única (como_ aterir, desabrir, arrecir, desvaír, colorir, embaír, _etc.), no le veo el problema.


----------



## Rocko!

pollohispanizado said:


> (como_ aterir, desabrir, arrecir, desvaír, colorir, embaír, _etc.), no le veo el problema.


Algunas conjugaciones son confusas la primera vez que uno las escucha, por ejemplo, "yo desabro" suena a "yo cierro lo que fue abierto", y al ponerlo en contexto en frases como "Juan desabre la comida", simplemente no significa nada mientras no nos enteremos que "desabro" es una conjugación de "desabrir" (e incluso "desabrir" puede ser completamente desconocido). Y posteriormente, llegado el momento en que nos enteramos del significado de la frase "Juan desabre la comida", comienza otro problema: suena a completa magia.
Ahora bien, no soy tan ingenuo como para pensar que "Juan desabre la comida" es un ejemplo idóneo, ya que puedo darme cuenta que la palabra "tendría" que ser usada en frases como "el nitrato de nitrato se usa en la industria alimenticia porque desabre con efectividad los alimentos con alta concentración de saborizantes", pero aún así, tengo casi la certeza de que aún en esos contextos no emplearían la palabra como primera opción, y tal vez ni la emplearían.
Es un asunto de ¿quién necesita que los verbos defectivos dejen de ser defectivos?

*Espero que el nitrato de nitrato no sea explosivo porque los he expuesto.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Quienes quisieren usarlos, desde luego xD. Es que la RAE es bien pinche metiche a veces.


----------



## Rocko!

pollohispanizado said:


> Quienes quisieren usarlos


Y eso nos lleva a "_las-sí-queridas_" Vs "_las-no-queridas_".
Tomado del cuadro de conjugación del DRAE:




Las _las-sí-queridas_ son vistas con poca pero regular frecuencia, pero _las-no-queridas_ requieren de preguntarse si alguien las ha visto.


----------



## Circunflejo

Desabrir dice el DPD que no es defectivo: desabrir, desabrirse | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas. Por cierto, creo que es una modificación del antiguo desaborar.



Rocko! said:


> pero _las-no-queridas_ requieren de preguntarse si alguien las ha visto.


Puedes encontrar unos cuantos ejemplos (históricos) de plugo en _Lecturas básicas para la historia de Quintana Roo: Antología; _obra publicada en 1984 por el Instituto Quintanarroense de la Cultura.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> ...desaborar.
> ...plugo en Lecturas básicas para la historia de Quintana Roo


 para desaborar.
 para plugo
Estoy anonadado.
En este caso, mejor digamos que el "pliegue", hermano de "plugo" que no aparece en el diccionario también está en Google.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> para desaborar.


De-saborar. Se entiende perfectamente aunque no lo conozcas. Ejemplo de uso extraído del libro de la famosa Marquesa de Parabere titulado Entremeses, aperitivos y ensaladas:





> Los espárragos han de ser muy frescos, a poder ser recién extraídos; no han de cocer demasiado ni tampoco con anticipación, pues si se retiran de su líquido de cocimiento se secan y si se dejan en él se desaboran.





Rocko! said:


> para plugo


Los que figuran en el libro que te cité son ejemplos históricos, pero el poeta costarricense  Claudio Gutiérrez Carranza escribió en 1999 unos versos titulados _Plugo o pluga_ en los que usa plugo múltiples veces.



Rocko! said:


> En este caso, mejor digamos que el "pliegue", hermano de "plugo" que no aparece en el diccionario también está en Google.


¿Puedes poner un ejemplo? Porque bien podría ser del verbo plegar.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Puedes poner un ejemplo? Porque bien podría ser del verbo plegar.


El mismo que hay en el libro que mencionaste, por eso dije que eran "hermanos": Pliegue a Dios.


----------



## pollohispanizado

_Plugo_ era la forma de la 3ra persona del pretérito del verbo "placer". _Plegue/plega_ era la forma de la 3ra persona del subjuntivo del presente. La frase "Plega a dios..." se dice por Sancho Panza en el Quijote, pero es el único ejemplo que me he topado sin buscarlo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> El mismo que hay en el libro que mencionaste, por eso dije que eran "hermanos": Pliegue a Dios.


No lo encuentro, pero yo te creo. Cosas más raras se han visto.


pollohispanizado said:


> La frase "Plega a dios..." se dice por Sancho Panza en el Quijote, pero es el único ejemplo que me he topado sin buscarlo.


Esa antaño no era rara. Se encuentra en libros de Góngora, Lope de Vega, Santa Teresa de Jesús...


----------



## pollohispanizado

Circunflejo said:


> Esa antaño no era rara. Se encuentra en libros de Góngora, Lope de Vega, Santa Teresa de Jesús.


El Quijote es el único libro que he leído hasta ahora donde la había, pero sí sé, por friki del español antiguo, que era algo normal antaño. Plega a dios que esta frase se vuelva de moda hogaño.


----------



## Circunflejo

pollohispanizado said:


> Plega a Dios que esta frase se vuelva de moda hogaño.


Espera sentado.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Circunflejo said:


> Espera sentado.


Sentado y pasándome de entusiasta. 🤓

Añado: Ahorita me surgió la duda muy ñoña de si la frase de marras se usa solo para los deseos de lo venturo, o también para los no realizados/irrealizables tal cual _ojalá, _y en caso de que fuere así, si se usa la forma _Plega a Dios... _o la forma _Pluguiera a Dios..._ 🙄


----------

